# Sperm retrieval and IVF - help!



## LMVB (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi guys,


I am not sure if any anyone can help me or not. My OH and I were both diagnosed with fertility problems in 2007 (god it is so long ago now) and were referred onto St Mary's in Manchester. We were told that OH needed surgical sperm retrieval and we would then need IVF. We were told that there was less than a 28% chance of success.


Over the next year we talked ourselves out of proceeding with the treatment thinking that we just didn't want to put ourselves through the agony and disapointment. We each thought that the other had told St Marys that we weren't proceeding and started on the route of adoption. We got quite a long way down that route but realised it wasn't for us. We have, over the past few years come to terms with being childless. That is until the other day. 


We got a letter from St Marys saying that we are at the top of the list! We didn't even think we were on the list! We have now taken this as a sign that we should at least give it this one go. My OH phoned the hospital today and learned that his op will be in May. Does anyone know how long we will have to wait for the IVF to start following this procedure? I am concerned as I have put a lot of weight on over the past few years and need some time to shift it before IVF, but I don't want to miss this one and only chance...


Any advice re timeframes would be greatly appreciated!!


L x


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
I can't really answer your question, sorry. Me and my husband have talked about this option too. Is it expensive? I always think of it like this... 28% chance is better than 0%  Good luck with it all.


----------



## LMVB (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there,


thanks for the reply. I have now spoken to the hospital to get more clarification and they will freeze the sperm and then do the IVF in the July/August timeframe. Should give me some time to shift the weight!


With regards to your question re cost - we are getting it all on the NHS so I don;t know I am afraid. We wouldn't be able to afford going private for this... Are you having to go through SSR too?


L x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to add my story.

Dh needs SSR (he has had this done twice now) The first time he had it done, they froze the sample and then I started ICSI when we felt ready (about 2 - 3 months later)

The second time he had this done was the day before I had EC so we had 'fresh' sperm as opposed to 'frozen'

The next time he has it done will be on the same day as my EC (we are now at different clinic)

Hope it all goes well for you x

As for cost, at my 1st clinic SSR was about £1200 and I think its about the same for the 2nd clinic.

Coz x


----------



## LMVB (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi CTM,


Thanks for the update. Was there an issue with using frozen sperm then? We haven't been given the choice to have it simultaneously. I wonder if I can demand it?


Did SSR hurt your DH? Mine is worrying about it...


Good luck for the next round. When are you starting?


L x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi L x
We requested 'fresh' sperm. Everyone has said that sperm are quite hardy and survive the freeze thaw quite well. I don't think that me and dh prepared ourselves quite well for the 1st SSR. For a start he was still drinking (he doesn't drink much!!!) but drinking can affect sperm quality (even though they told us it wouldn't) and he wasn't taking any vits as we didn't know which ones to take and if they would have any effect. so it was just personal preference really and to see if it would change the outcome.
The only thing dh has felt was the local as it's such a sensitive area  He hasn't felt any pain apart from that and has been in no real discomfort after either, and afterall, if it hurt that much he wouldn't have done it a second time and be gearing up for third time! I suppose aswell, ARGC (where we are now) do the op's under very heavy sedation so you are fast asleep whereas the other clinic you were sedated but could be awake (I have woken up through Egg Collections but felt nothing)
We are having some more blood tests done in a couple of weeks and if all ok with results we will be going on our next but one af  xx


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm sorry, I want to reply but can't as I dont understand the abbreviations? lol Can you tell me what they mean then I will reply  x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kerry,

There is a list of abbreviations for the site on the home page of FF that might help  Follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

To answer some of them though: 
SSR= surgical sperm retrival
ARGC= name of a private fertility clinic in London
DH= dear husband
EC= egg collection

I'm assuming you know what IVF & ICSI mean 

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## LMVB (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for that Maz.


CTM - what vitamins is your OH taking? We are not really doing anything like that. I guess we should... The only active thing I am doing is yoga (I didn't want to become obsessed with this IVF thing and have actively avoided taking folic acid and things like that. I guess that is a bit of a self destruction mechanism...).


I wonder if I can demand that we use fresh sperm rather than frozen??


L x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi L x

My dh takes Zinc & Selenium and has also been advised to take vit C & E. He takes other vits aswell but they are not specifically for treatment.

No harm in asking if you can use fresh sperm  I think you should be thinking about starting on the folic acid aswell 

Am here to answer any other questions you have xx

Maz - Thanks for that! I am just so used to the abbreviations I forget that some people don't understand them!

coz x


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

mazv said:


> Kerry,
> 
> There is a list of abbreviations for the site on the home page of FF that might help  Follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/
> 
> ...


Thank you for that  I know what IVF is, but cant remember what ICSI is? Doh!   x


----------

